

JQuery 1.4 iPhone reference app - joeminkie
http://www.mrspeaker.net/2010/01/14/jquery-iphone-reference/

======
jonknee
While interesting, I'm not exactly sure why you need jQuery reference on a
mobile device. Every single time I have been developing with jQuery I have
been on a computer.

~~~
adriand
I find stuff like this useful as a way to learn more while doing something
like riding the bus, sitting in a waiting room, etc. I wouldn't use it while
developing, but it'll help me learn while not developing.

------
josh33
Very cool web-app. Interesting use of local db and iphone-specific html stuff.
props!

------
Poiesis
If anyone could point me to similar (iPhone-friendly) references for
Objective-C and iPhone development I would be eternally grateful. I've
downloaded the PDFs, which a reader like GoodReader does pretty well at, but
something like an HTML-formatted guide would be more palatable.

------
joeminkie
iPhone link: <http://www.mrspeaker.net/dev/jq/ref/>

